# Elektronikas forums >  Strāvas detektēšana

## Slowmo

Man ir nepieciešams ar mikrokontroliera palīdzību noteikt, kad pa vadu plūst strāva. Nevaru īsti saprasts, ko izmantot, lai uz mcu padotu digitālu signālu (0 vai 1). Patērētājs ir uz 220V  un ar jaudu ap 1,5kW. Tas, ko gribu panākt, ir zināt, kad iekārta ieslēgta un kad izslēgta.

----------


## defs

jāslēz būs virknē iekšā strāvas transformators,sekundaraja puse kaut kas inducēsies.Un to tad var padot,kur vajag,vai caur diodi vai kā.Ja pareizi esmu sapratis jautajumu.

----------


## defs

p.s. balasta pretestību vien nedrīkstēs likt,citādi nebūs galvaniska atsaiste,tas ir bīstami.Ja lietotu balasta pretestību,tad vajadzētu optronu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

izmanto hall efektu.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hall_effect
BEefs

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, hall sensorus esmu skatījies, taču nevaru atrast piemērotu.

----------


## Vikings

Strāvas transformators kā jau defs minēja. Vienkārši un efektīvi.

----------


## Slowmo

Kaut ko šādu atradu: http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/-24-17-01/powe ... 0-50-a-hxs
Cik saprotu, izejā būs spriegums, kas tieši proporcionāls strāvai. Vēl atradu relejus, kuri nostrādā pie konkrētas ieregulētas strāvas, taču tie ir dārgi

----------


## Delfins

a tu nepietiek ar kaut kādu spolveida-risinājumu?
resp pamatvadu uztin nelielā spolē un iekšā arī, noteikti kaut kas inducēsies.. laikam jau tie adapteri dara to pašu.

----------


## defs

Vai nu arī vienkārši jāatvelk atpakal kabelītis no slodzes,tālak neliels trafiņš/var likt arī tuvāk pie slodzes/,sekundārajā pusē diode vai tiltiņš ar nelielu filtra kondensatoru un lūdzu.Varbūt pieskaņošanas pocis,lai precīzi uzregulētu logisko limeni.Un viss.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2566

----------


## zzz

Jaja, bij taads topiks.  ::   Kuraa raimondinsh personiigi klaji maldinoshi muljkjiigas idejas innoveeja.

----------


## Velko

> Jaja, bij taads topiks.   Kuraa raimondinsh personiigi klaji maldinoshi muljkjiigas idejas innoveeja.


 Pag, tas ir tas topiks, kur vajadzēja "ar gaismu" nolasīt ķīniešu multimetra rādījumus  ::  (slinkums visu tur lasīt)...

----------


## zzz

Jap. Tas pats.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Visa cita starpā tur ir uztīts reāls trafiņš, kurš pie 2kW slodzes dod galvaniski atsaistītus 2 voltus.  1.5kW daudz neatšķiras un  nebūs problēmu tālāk dabūt loģisko signālu.

----------


## defs

Vēl doma par tēmu-jālieto relejs ar spoles spriegumu ~220 paralēli slodzei.Un kontaktus var savienot pēc vajadzības.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja nav vajadzīga ātrdarbība - kādu no šiem
http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/60-290-60/ntc- ... uppressors 
 un galvaniski atsaistīts termistors uz siltumu.
Vai arī pie 1.5kW sanāk 6.5A strāva, kas uz 0,15 papildus virknes pretestības omiem dos voltu, ar kuru pietiek mazai 3 voltu lampelei un galvaniski atsaistītai fotodiodei.

----------


## Delfins

Raimondiņ, tu maz zini cik lielu rezistoru vajadzēs?  resp. cik daudz jāsakombenē lai izturētu to jaudu?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Bet  protams, cienītais! Viss pēc Oma likuma.

----------


## Delfins

LOL  :: 
nu un tagad padomā - vai tavs piedāvājums ir loģisks, ekonomiski un cita veida "smuks" !?

----------


## Shark

Klau!
Kā būtu, ja slodzes ķēdē iekarinātu divas paralēli slēgtas un pretējos virzienos vērstas diodes. Tātad vajadzētu sanākt, ka katru pusperiodu uz diodēm kristu ap 0,7V ar to pietiek, lai uz diodēm uzkarinātu optronu ar ķēdē slēgtu rezistoru palaistu. 
Var jau būt, ka šajā domu gājienā ir kas šķērsām, bet uz sitiena nekas nenāk prātā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Paņēmiens ar lampiņu un pretestibu ir vēsturisks.

Un lampiņu tāpēc, ka tā, atsķirībā no gaismas diodes, spīdēs gana stipri arī pie 3-  kārt un 5-kārt zemāka sprieguma par nominālo.
4. variants būtu mērīt spriegumu pie paša patērētāja un pie vada sākuma.

 var izmantot gatavu 
http://panasonic-denko.co.jp/ac/e/contr ... /index.jsp

ar pāris papildus detaļām

----------


## Vikings

Tak ko var čakarēties! Kaut kādi pieci tinumi uz ferīta gredzena ar resnu vadu caur kuru laiž slodzi un, piemēram 50 tinumi (no gaisa pagrābts skaitlis) sekundārais tinums no kura signālu iztaisno un ar komparatoru čeko ir strāva vai nav.
defs - tavi ieteikumi nosaka tikai vai ir spriegums uz slodzes, bet vai caur slodzi plūst strāva ar to nevar noteikt.

----------


## Delfins

Viking, es jau to pašu ieteicu.
Moš zini vai tie ELFā atrodamie  A->Vref nedara to pašu?  ::

----------


## Shark

> Tak ko var čakarēties! Kaut kādi pieci tinumi uz ferīta gredzena ar resnu vadu caur kuru laiž slodzi un, piemēram 50 tinumi (no gaisa pagrābts skaitlis) sekundārais tinums no kura signālu iztaisno un ar komparatoru čeko ir strāva vai nav.
> defs - tavi ieteikumi nosaka tikai vai ir spriegums uz slodzes, bet vai caur slodzi plūst strāva ar to nevar noteikt.


 
Vai tad pie 50Hz caur ferrītu kaut kas sakarīgs inducēsies?

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā jau teicu, šī topika 6. lapā, šāds trafiņs jau ir izgatavots
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2566&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=75

inducējas 2 volti pie 2kW slodzes

----------


## Delfins

> Vai tad pie 50Hz caur ferrītu kaut kas sakarīgs inducēsies?


 labrīt.. un kā tad visa elektronika musdienās strādā?  ::

----------


## defs

> Tak ko var čakarēties! Kaut kādi pieci tinumi uz ferīta gredzena ar resnu vadu caur kuru laiž slodzi un, piemēram 50 tinumi (no gaisa pagrābts skaitlis) sekundārais tinums no kura signālu iztaisno un ar komparatoru čeko ir strāva vai nav.
> defs - tavi ieteikumi nosaka tikai vai ir spriegums uz slodzes, bet vai caur slodzi plūst strāva ar to nevar noteikt.


 Vik,pašā iesakumā jau to rakstiju par strāvas transformatoru.Tā kā domas mums apmēram sakrīt.Vienīgi uz 50hz der arī metāla serde.

----------


## Slowmo

Ok, tad kas man galu galā jādara? Ja caur trafa centru izlaižu barošanas vadu, trafā inducēsies maiņstrāva, pareizi? Vai var šiem mērķiem izmantot, piemēram, barošanas blokiem paredzētas droseles? Trafā izmantotās drāts diametrs jau laikam var būt ļoti mazs, jo tur jau strāva nekāda lielā nebūs. Kādai aptuveni droseles induktivitātei būtu jābūt, lai iegūtu kādus 3V-5V?

----------


## defs

Ja slodze ir 1,5kW,piemēram,tas strāva būs pie 6,5A.Ja izgatavo trafiņu strāvai,tad šī trafiņa primārā puse tiks slēgta virknē ar šo slodzi,kas patērē 6,5A.Un šie ampēri ir jāiztur primārajai pusei.
 Talak-sekundārajā pusē būs jāuztin vijumi tam loģiskajām līmenim.Te var būt tievais vads.Mēģini ar droseli,kam serde,lai tik ampērus iztur.Jāmēra ar voltmetru,kas tu sanak.Ja nepietiek,tad tinam vēl.Tas līmenis ir 5V?Tad tinam uz 3,5V.Sekundāros tinumus slēdzam klāt diožu tiltiņam,tiltiņa izejā kaut vai 4,7mkf elektrolītisko kondensatoru /jāievēro polaritāte/,lūdzu-loģiskais 5V!

----------


## Slowmo

Vai nepietiktu ar to, ka es primārajā pusē izmantotu to pašu barošanas vadu (daži fāzes vada tinumi uz gatavas droseles) Strāvu tak izejā man praktiski nekādu nevajag.

----------


## andrievs

"Looking for a current clamp meter that won’t break the bank?
 Here’s a simple clamp meter adaptor that you can build for about £15. 
It plugs into a standard DMM and can measure both AC and DC currents."

http://slil.ru/22617010/7f16f4cb.4a9...ampAdaptor.pdf

----------


## Vikings

> Vai nepietiktu ar to, ka es primārajā pusē izmantotu to pašu barošanas vadu (daži fāzes vada tinumi uz gatavas droseles) Strāvu tak izejā man praktiski nekādu nevajag.


 Protams, derētu.
Uj, jā, defs, piemirsu par Tavu variantu ar strāvas trafu. Un, principā, eksperimentu ceļā arī jādara tā kā ieteici Tu - uztaisam eksperimentālu variantu un tālāk jau var aprēķināt cik tinumi jāpieliek/jānoņem. Domāju, ka nevajag pat tiltiņu - pilnīgi pietiktu ar vienu diodi no trafiņa, otru trafiņa izvadu pieslēdzot pie masas. Jā, aiz diodes kondensatoru pret masu un tam paralēli kaut kādu rezistoru (Piem, 3,3K) lai brīdī kad pazūd strāva, ir kaut kas, kas uzlādēto kondensatoru izlādē un pazūd strāvas signāls. Pie tam, lai dabūtu 5V var arī nebūt trafiņa izejā 5V, var būt mazāk, bet tiek izmantots komparators vai opamps, kas vājāko signālu padara par nepieciešamajiem 5V. Bet iesākumā vajag sākt ar trafiņu. Kaut pāris vijumi uz ferīta fāzes vada un pārdesmit vijumi tieva vadiņa uz kura pamērīt spriegumu pie ieslēgtas slodzes. Tālāk - jāskatās no mērijumu rezultātiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Ok, tad kas man galu galā jādara? Ja caur trafa centru izlaižu barošanas vadu, trafā inducēsies maiņstrāva, pareizi? Vai var šiem mērķiem izmantot, piemēram, barošanas blokiem paredzētas droseles? Trafā izmantotās drāts diametrs jau laikam var būt ļoti mazs, jo tur jau strāva nekāda lielā nebūs.


 
1.Pamēgināju ar NTC un termistoru - strādā.
2. Ar virknes 0,15omi un lampeli - jāstrādā.

3. trafiņu uztin primārajā ar resnu vadu

----------


## Vikings

Ā, un jā, Raimondu neņem par pilnu. Viņa ieteikumi par rezistoriem un termistoriem ir no patiesības patāli murgi.
Jā, iesākumam vari mēģināt rezultātu panākt ar barošanas bloka droselies serdi.

----------


## Raimonds1

protams
ir samērīti spriegumi šim virknes maiņrezistoram

viss notiek, 3 voltu lampiņas deg, diodes gaismu detektē

----------


## defs

Par vadu caur droseli. Var jau pāris vijumus aptīt serdei.Un no droseles ir trafs gatavs.Domāju,ka pēc kondensatora ar paralēli slēgtu rezistoru pat komporatoru nevajag.Binārajā tehnikā loģiskais "1" arī var pēldēt zināmā diapazonā.Tad jāskatās katras mikroshēmu sērijas datašitos precīzāk.Paldies,Vik,ka atgādinaji par pretestību,to biju aizmirsis,citādi tas "1" vēl labu brīdi būtu mānijis topika autoru  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Pirms kāda laba laika bija tādi 1kW gludekļi, kuriem virknē bija apmēram 10cm satīta ninhotma spirāle, kurai paralēli bija 3 voltu lampiņa.
Pie 1500W strāva ir 6.52 ampēri un pretestība ir 35omi. Tas nozīme, ka uz o.25 omiem būs apmēram 1/140 tā daļa no 230 voltiem, kas ir 1.6 volti. Tā ka autors vēlas detektēt 1500w slodzes ielēgšanu, tad pie šādas slodzes 1.6 volti būs gana, lai lampiņa darbotos un to galvaniski izolēti varētu noteikt.
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=585

----------


## zzz

Apburoshaa kaartaa kopsh ieprieksheejaa topika raimondinjam ir biskji pieskjiilusi diodes va rakturliikne un lietot optronus ar gaismasdiodeem shis vairs kautriigi nepiedaavaa (savas agraak sarakstiitaas muljkjiibas atzinis gan arii nav, kur nu). 

Tagadinjaas shim iraid optroni ar lampinjaam.  :: 

Probleema taada ka shaada te raimondinja pieeja pilniigi bezjeedziigi nokurina vairaakus vatus energijas tikai lai konstateetu straavas esamiibu.

Susanjins atkal esi, raimondinj. Un galiigi truls planeetas piedrazotaajs veel arii tai skaitaa shoreiz.

=========

Par straavas transformatoriem - ir tur viena droshiibas tehnikas nianse - sekundaarajam tinumam jaabuut vienmeer piesleegtai atbilstoshi nelielas pretestiibas slodzei. Citaadi noteiktos apstaakljos (liela primaaraa straava, kaartiiga konstrukcija, nav slodzes vispaar) sekundaarajaa tinumaa var induceeties augsts spriegums, kas to vienkaarshi caursit. Pashtaisiitam "paaris vijumi uz droseles kaada pa rokai bija" tas varbuut arii nedraud, ja zvaigznes pareizi sakritushas, tachu labaak gan to ieveerot. Nu un taa kaa straava nav jaameera bet tikai jaakonstatee: ir dafiga (1.5kw/6 amp) vai nav, tad sekundaarajam tinumam kaa slodzi var uzmest zemvoltiigu stabilitronu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Patiesība jau, ja tajā tēmā viss par kombinētajiem slēgumiem būtu pārspriests, tad  būtu skaidrs, ka virknes slēgumā spriegumi ir proporcionāli pretestībām, ka arī tas, ka mazākajai pretestibai, uz kuras ir 1 vai 2 volti pieliekot paralēli lampeli, viss notiek.

Te arī ir atbilde juris 90 par to fizikas eksi skolā
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2156&start=510

nesapratu kada vaina šim eksāmenam un viņa struktūrai. šajā eksamenā bija pa drusciņai no visa kā. kas ļāva viņu diezgan veiksmīgi uzrakstīt.
P.S. es viņu tieši pildiju un sa'ņēmu c līmeni, diezgan normāli priekš manis.

----------


## zzz

Viss notiek, tupais susanjins raimondinsh konkreetajaa gadiijumaa piedaavaa kurinaat nost bezjeegaa 1.6V*6.5A = ~ 10W jaudas tikai aiz sava spiitiiguma un innovatiivaa domas lidojuma, kursh ir iestreedzis attiistiibaa pie psrs laiku gludeklju konstrukcijas.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Lasot pa nakti sarakstīto prātā ienāca kas līdzīgs kā minēja zzz - nedrīkst aizmirst arī par pārsprieguma aizsardzību, lai neizsistu vadāmās mikroshēmas ieeju. Bet par to sīkāk tad kad būs gatavs transformators, kas dod ārā kaut cik jēdzīgu detektējami signālu.

----------


## defs

Vēl jau svarīgi,kas par slodzi.Ja kontrolē eļļas radiatoru,tad nekas traks nevarētu notikt.Varētu ņemt un uz elektrolītiska kondensatora spriegumu padot caur pretestibu,bet kondensatoram paralēli stabilitronu.Ar to vajadzētu pietikt.

----------


## Vikings

> Vēl jau svarīgi,kas par slodzi.Ja kontrolē eļļas radiatoru,tad nekas traks nevarētu notikt.Varētu ņemt un uz elektrolītiska kondensatora spriegumu padot caur pretestibu,bet kondensatoram paralēli stabilitronu.Ar to vajadzētu pietikt.


 Jā, patiesībā arī nav slikts variants.  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, slodze ir tīri rezistīva (sildelements). Uztaisīšu transformatoru un tad tiešām skatīsimies tālāk, kā pareizi savienot ar MCU.
Starp citu, šajā gadījumā droši vien būtu iespējams kaut kā tikt klāt termostatam un pie releja pa tiešo pieslēgties, taču gribas uztaisīt universālu variantu, kuru pēc tam var ar citām iekārtām izmantot.

----------


## Raimonds1

o,1oms, 10W 0,7volti spriegums pie jaudas 2kW, lampiņa 2,5Voltu.

10vatu pretestība karst, vēlams ņemt 2 paralēli (o,05 omi) un 1 volta lampiņu.

sarkanā gaismas diode šim ir gana labs detektors.

----------


## zzz

> o,1oms, 10W 0,7volti spriegums pie jaudas 2kW,


 Aijaijai, kauch kas didaktiskajam raimondinjam diezgan liiki ieksh Oma likuma vai kjiiniskajiem testeriem.  ::  Ja skolnieks fizikas laboratorijas darbaa sataisa shaadu kljuudu, tad vinjam vismaz ir jaamaak izskaidrot kaapeec taada radusies.

Adin hren shis joprojaam piedaavaa bezjeedziigi izkuupinaat gaisaa vairaakus vatus jaudas tikai taapeec ka neapjeedz racionaalaakus celjus.

----------


## Raimonds1

o,1oms, 10W  - detaļas parametri
0,7volti spriegums uz pretestību  pie jaudas 2kW

sarkanā gaismas diode pārdesmit milivoltu galavaniski atsaistīta

----------


## Delfins

10W rezistors fiksi uzsils un pārdegs..
Raimondiņ, pirms raksti, padomā.

----------


## Raimonds1

Protams, kur tu tāds gudrs pēkšņi, tak teici, ka nekas tur nebūs
rakstīju, ka vajag divus
 un man to shēmu nevajag
un ir vienalga, ka radiatoram apsildei tiks pāris vati mazāk

----------


## zzz

> o,1oms, 10W  - detaļas parametri
> 0,7volti spriegums uz pretestību  pie jaudas 2kW


 Par to jau arii taisni runa - neklapee raimondinja ciiparinji ar Oma likumu. Un kaa izskataash shis pat joprojaam neapjeedz ka shim tur neklapeejas.  Laikam pats vis to Oma likumu diezko labi nefilmee, kaut arii vienmeer censhas citus tajaa pamaaciit.  ::

----------


## zzz

> un ir vienalga, ka radiatoram apsildei tiks pāris vati mazāk


 Tipiska trulenja un dabas piedirseeja filozofija.

----------


## Raimonds1

Man to shēmu nevajag. Kas bija uz tā radiatora režīmos, laikam maksimums nebija, lai autors taisa, kā viņam vajag. 
I = U/R 
P = U x I
lai rēķina

te gan tika apgalvots, ka šitā vispār nevar nekādu detektēšanu strāvas esamībai ķēdē veikt.

----------


## zzz

Nevienam citam raimondinja spilgtaas innovaacijas arii nafig nevajag.  :: 

Un te tika vairaakkaartiigi raimondinjam boreets ka vinja sheemele nelietderiigi iznieko vairaakus vatus jaudas. Figlji, tas shim liidz saprashanai totaali neaiziet.

----------


## jeecha

Raimondam jau pilniigi pofigaa savu "inovaaciju" lietderiigums un praktiskums. Ka tik pieraadiit savu taisniibu vai arii pasludinaat apkaarteejos par tumsonjiem ja draudze neklausaas spredikji.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1573&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=585

sprediķis atrodams apmēram te.
Un tātad - sprieguma kritumu kombinētajā virknes/paralēlajā slēgumā nosaka ta mazā 0,1 oma pretestiba. Strāvas attiecīgi caur o,1 omu un lampeli sadalās tā, ka lampele ar saviem pāris miliampēriem var mierīgi kalpot strāvas detektoram par gaismas avotu. Lampa darbojas ar trešo vai ceturto daļu no nominālā sprieguma, ja nu vēl liekas, ka vajag dublēt, var uzlikt otru paralēli, ja nu viena izdeg.

kā konkrēto slēgumu realizēs autors, ir viņa paša darīšana.
Tos garlaicīgos un neinteresantos slēgumus būtu vēlams attiecīgajā topikā tomēr apspriest un realizēt. Ar visiem spriegumiem, strāvām, šuntiem, silšanu, dzesēšanu utt., utjpr. Es varētu pat tur nepiedalīties, ja tas tiktu kvalitatīvi veikts.  Tie tomēr ir pamatu pamati.

----------


## zzz

> Tie tomēr ir pamatu pamati.


 Ugu, un raimondinjam pasham ar to pamatu apjeegshanu un atbildiibu par savaam "innovaacijaam" ir taa pavaajaak, lai shaa plaapas vareetu njemt jelkaadaa veeraa.

----------


## next

Vecos laikos vienam labam chomam savaidzeejaas TV antenas kabelja komutatoru.
Papildus pilseetas kabelim kautkaadi kooperatori bija savu kabeli ievilkushi.
Prasiibas - lai viss vadaams ar pulti un TV kasti valjaa taisiit nedriikst, garantija.
Komutatoru uztaisiiju no 2 RES 55 relejiem CMOS trigera un paaris tranjiem.
Transformatoram (no veca kalkulatora) notinu sekundaaro tinumu, vietaa paaris vijumu straavmainja sleegumaa TV baroshanai virknee.
Iislaiciigi izsleedzot televizoru komutators paarsleedzaas uz otru kabeli.
Transformators vienlaiciigi kalpoja kaa baroshanas avots komutatoram un straavas detektors.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja, vismaz 4 veidos var.

----------


## defs

Te jau neiet runa,ka tikai vajadzētu detektet,tad jau varetu vienkarši ielikt maiņstravas ampermetru un miers.Bet topika autors raksta,ka vajag loģisko līmeni uz 5V.Un šo jautajumu,es domaju,esam jau atrisinajuši ar strāvas transformatoru un dažām citam detaļām.

----------


## Slowmo

Nu droši vien pietiks arī ar mazāku spriegumu, ja nevarēs īsti tos 5V dabūt. Tad izmantošu komparatora ieeju vai ADC.

----------


## Raimonds1

Noteikti varēs. Jebkura no piedāvātajām shēmām ar papildus pāris tranzistoriem vai operacionālo pastiprinātaju var ieslēgt cik nu vajag slēdža režīmā.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.redcircuits.com/Homerel.htm

----------


## Slowmo

Domā šis? http://www.redcircuits.com/Page62.htm

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.redcircuits.com/Page139.htm

biju domājis šo

----------


## andrievs

Page139.htm  shēma uzdzen šermuļus!   
Uz tām trijām diodēm būs ~4V kritums, kas ir 2% no kopējā. Pie maksimālā diožu noslogojuma (3A, bet katram pusperiodam atsevišķi) un tātad 1200w slodzes   šīs kurinās nost 25W.

----------


## Raimonds1

vienmēr ir iespēja uz 0,05 omiem uzlikt lampeli vai virknes strāvas trafu

----------


## andrievs

> vienmēr ir iespēja uz 0,05 omiem uzlikt lampeli ...


 Lūdzu pastāsti par šo iespēju konkrētāk!

----------


## Delfins

> vienmēr ir iespēja uz 0,05 omiem uzlikt lampeli vai virknes strāvas trafu


 jā jā.. kartupelus ari var rakt ar buldozeri, un ar spec. kartofelkopalku.. un lapstu...

----------


## Raimonds1

Wed Sep 02, 2009 12:26 pm
 plus vēl 2 varianti - 
1. Strāvas trafiņš ar kritumu 0,2 volti komutē IRF caur sekundāro
2. Neefektīvā shēma ieslēdz daudz efektīvāku, kas nokomutē virknes pretestību
0 standby patēriņš

komentāru, protams, nebūs

----------


## zzz

Par ko ta nu nebuus komentaari, cik tur taa darba.  :: 

raimondinsh samurgojis kaarteejo baiso plaanpraatiibu ieksh sava punkta 2.

----------


## Raimonds1

Special for You
1. no 0 līdz pirmā patērētāja ieslēgšanai - shēma nepatērē pilnīgi neko.
2. Ieslēdzo pirmo patērētāju, tas ar savu virknes pretestību, izkliedējot 25W, neefektīvā veidā caur tiristoru vai kādu tranzistoru ieslēdz ne tikai citus aptērētājus, bet arī trafiņu, kurš baro sistēmu, kas detektē kaut vai 10 milivoltus uz mazas pretestības.
3. Šī shēmiņa tagad tiristoru palaiž, saņemot signālu no mazas pretestības, pie viena šuntē to pretestību vai diodes, kuras izkliedē tos 25 vatus.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tas ka tu to savu plaanpraatiibu izklaasti pa siikaam detaljaam, jau nekaadi neizlabo taas buushanu par plaanpraatiibu.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Gribi teikt, neprastu tādu uztaisīt?

----------


## jeecha

Raimond, tu vispaar lasi ko citi raksta vai tikai pats ar sevi verbaali onanee? Ne jau par konstrukcijas nespeeju funkcioneet bija runa, bet par konstrukcijas nepraktiskumu.

----------


## Texx

Zzz nu kā tad būs, paratīsi tādu uztaisīt? Raimonds jau shēmu uzzīmējis.   ::

----------


## zzz

Shitento sakramentaalo jautaajumu 




> Gribi teikt, neprastu tādu uztaisīt?


 raimondinsh tak aciimredzami ir attiecinaajis pats uz sevi.

Uz ko man jaasaka, ka taa kaa  raimondinsh savus milzu izgudrojumus buuvee virtuaali ar meeli, tad paarlieciiba ka shis sho te paarmainjas peec speetu uztaisiit realitaatee, nekaada vis nerodas.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Es sapratu, ka šīs shēmas nepiedodams trūkums, pie tam darbojoties ar sildelementu!!!?, arī iepriekšējās bija attiecīgi 25 un dažu vatu patēriņš.

Šuntējošš slēdzis vai kāds tiristors šo briesmīgo trūkumu novērš. Pie tam neko nepatērē standby režīmā. Pareizi?

----------


## zzz

raimondinja innovatiivo virtuaalo izgudrojumu galvenais truukums ir tas ka vinji nevienam nahren nav vajadziigi, ieskaitot pashu raimondinju.

Shis faktinsh vinjam nekaadi nepielec.

Tas ka shaa "izgudrojumi" regulaari meedz buut analfabeetiski nestraadaajoshi vai bezjeedziigi samugjiitas fignjas pat ir otrskjiriigi pret galveno - shaa "izgudrojumi" ir Nevajadziigi.

----------


## Raimonds1

protams

----------


## zzz

Ja shim tas beidzot aizietu liidz saprashanai un shis paarstaatu par visu vari taadas drazinjas spamot, buutu veel feinaaks protams.  ::

----------


## protu

zzz pūles savukārt būtu daudz efektīvākas (varb ne uz R1 konkrēti, bet kā piedevums foruma saturam vispār), ja tu vienkārši noskaitītu iemeslus, kāpēc izgudrojumi ir nevajadzīgas figņas. Nu tur - izmaksas tik un tik salīdzinājumā ar otru risinājumu, nestabils tik un tik, trūkumi tādi un tādi... Un punkts. Ar copy-paste, ja R1 atkārto kļūdu. Vairāk no tevis mūza neprasa.

Tas būtu daudz feināk nekā ieilgusī radošās žults demonstrācija.

----------


## zzz

Heh, raimondinjam fans forumaa?

Nu pirmkaart, tev ir briiva iespeeja njemt un buuveet un realizeet praksee raimondinja "veertiigos izgudrojumus" , shis te ir dafiga ko nepateiciigajai pasaulei klaajis priekshaa - muuzhiigo dzineeju no Brauna daljinjaam, jaunas modulaacijas metodes, frekvences daliishanu ar monovibratoriem, kjiinieshu multimetra raadiijumu optisku deshifreeshanu straavas meeriishanas noluukos uttt uttt. Pats jau shis diezko vis tos netaisa, tikai izgudro un izgudro, taapeec kaads chakls cilveecinsh, kursh raimondinja vietaa pakalpiigi realizeetu praksee shaa gjeniaalaas idejas, buutu dikti veertiigi un varbuut beidzot radiitu raimondinja vadiito innovatiivi tehnologjisko  uzraavienu.

Otrkaart nociteesim ka nu pashu innovaatoru




> Man to shēmu nevajag.


 Cerams ka citaats iz pasha innovaacijas autora mutes apmierina vinja fana zinjkaariibu izgudrojuma vajadziiguma sakaraa.

Treshkaart, ja nu protu ir saintereseejies par izgudroshanu plashaakaa noziimee, tad 
tinaja.com 
gan jau pats atradiisi kuri pdfi uz izgudroshanaam attiecas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Šis te detektēšanas sakarā ne uz kādu izgudrojumu nepretendēju. Kas attiecas uz konkrēto shēmu, tad
1. Vai redcircuits shēma darbojas ar visu savu briesmīgo 25 vatu patēriņu?
2. Vai šī briesmīgi neefektīvā shēma var ieslēgt daudz efektīvāku, kas no citas daudz mazakas virknes pretestības vai strāvmaiņa trafa vairs patērēs vien pāris desmitus milivatus?
3. Vai šī efektīvā shēma, nošuntējot enerģiju rijošo virknes pretestību vai redcircuits diodes var pārņemt simistora vadību?

----------


## zzz

Vai izgudrotaajs raimondinsh vispaar veel filmee kas rakstiits pirmajaa shiis diskusijas postaa (tjipa konkreetais tehniskais uzdevums)?   :: 

Vai vinja samugjiitaa plaanpraatiiba vispaar ir kaadaa racionaalaa sakaraa ar saakotneejo tehnisko uzdevumu?

----------


## protu

> Heh, raimondinjam fans forumaa?


 Kurš mans izteikums tev tā lika domāt? Tas pirmais iekavās, kurā es necilvēcīgi centos iepīt solidaritāti ar tevi R1 bezcerīguma sakarā?

Es par intelektuālu forumu.



> Nu pirmkaart, tev ir briiva iespeeja njemt un buuveet un realizeet praksee raimondinja "veertiigos izgudrojumus" , shis te ir dafiga ko nepateiciigajai pasaulei klaajis priekshaa - muuzhiigo dzineeju no Brauna daljinjaam, jaunas modulaacijas metodes, frekvences daliishanu ar monovibratoriem, kjiinieshu multimetra raadiijumu optisku deshifreeshanu straavas meeriishanas noluukos uttt uttt. Pats jau shis diezko vis tos netaisa, tikai izgudro un izgudro, taapeec kaads chakls cilveecinsh, kursh raimondinja vietaa pakalpiigi realizeetu praksee shaa gjeniaalaas idejas, buutu dikti veertiigi un varbuut beidzot radiitu raimondinja vadiito innovatiivi tehnologjisko  uzraavienu.


 Uz mūžīgajiem un jaunajām metodēm pietiktu ar atbildi R1 "uztaisi, būs tehnoloģisks uzrāviens".

Uz pārmudrītajiem multimetriem u.c. pietiktu ar atbildi R1 "pārmudrīts tāpēc, ka tā un tā, un tā".

Uz labi domātām bet nestrādājošām lietām pietiktu ar profesionālu komentāru, kāpēc nestrādā.

Bet nē, zzz rituālā defekācija, aleluja.



> Otrkaart nociteesim ka nu pashu innovaatoru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man to shēmu nevajag.
> ...


 Kādā veidā nevajadzēšana šim cilvim liecina par lietas nevajadzīgumu vispār? Par daudz cepoties, pazaudē loģiku.



> Treshkaart, ja nu protu ir saintereseejies par izgudroshanu plashaakaa noziimee, tad 
> tinaja.com 
> gan jau pats atradiisi kuri pdfi uz izgudroshanaam attiecas.


 Uz mūžīgajiem un jaunajām metodēm pietiktu ar atbildi "uztaisi, būs tehnoloģisks uzrāviens".

Okei, jū vil trai?

----------


## marizo

zzz un R1 dēļ nedaudz riskanti pacelt tēmu, bet nu..

Slowmo, kā Tev izdevās ar strāvas detektēšanu? 
Uznāca vēlme kaut ko jaunu apgūt, pavaktēt strāvas, pārslodzes utt. Varbūt rezultātā kas labs sanāktu..
Ideja taisīt kaut ko līdzīgu šim apvienojumā ar šo un vēl dažām papildus iespējām.

Pirmajā linkā shēmu gan domāju nedaudz pārveidot - barošanu sabīdīt uz vienpolāru, padarīt ātrāku nostrādi, izmetot 4. OP vai izmainot RC, jo tagad pēc 3. OP pārslēgšanās teorētiski ~6 sekundes, kamēr caur 22kOmiem uzlādējas 220uF līdz komparatora pārslēgšanās slieksnim, kas tur ir 8,2V.

Pagaidām neskaidrs tieši ar strāvas transformatoru un šuntu. Simulatorā palaidu to shēmu, vajadzētu dabūt uz šunta ~0,2..0,6V, tad pārējais strādātu OK.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Man ir nepieciešams ar mikrokontroliera palīdzību noteikt, kad pa vadu plūst strāva. Nevaru īsti saprasts, ko izmantot, lai uz mcu padotu digitālu signālu (0 vai 1). Patērētājs ir uz 220V  un ar jaudu ap 1,5kW. Tas, ko gribu panākt, ir zināt, kad iekārta ieslēgta un kad izslēgta.


 viens variants ir ar feriita gredzenu izveidot straavmaini... ( buus arii galveniska atsaiste )...
otrs variants ar herkonu, kam uztiits resns vads, caur kuru pluust slodzes straava.... labs un leets straavas relejs.... bet truukums - vibree herkona kontakti...

----------

